# No you can't have one.....



## cagey (Jan 30, 2013)

Spike in finds fuels fear of hedgehog black market | thetelegraph.com.au


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 30, 2013)

We kept a few hedgehogs overseas, they're pretty cool. Don't think they'd appreciate being kept in a cupboard.


----------



## Radar (Jan 30, 2013)

ahahaha - OH GOD TOXOPLASMOSIS!!!....wait....


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, they'll spread all these diseases, that are already here. Better get rid of reptiles (salmonella), cattle (Q fever) and cats (toxoplasmosis). Not that I am advocating the keeping of exotics but really.


----------



## Radar (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't ever eat eggs, pat a cow or go near a domestic cat again. I don't think we should have them, but that's a pretty poor attempt at reasoning, lol.


----------



## saintanger (Jan 30, 2013)

if we can have cats, dogs, rabbits, guinea pigs, exotic parrots ect as pets why not hedgehogs? i'm all for conserving our native flora and fauna but most of the damage done is by humans and pests such as indian minors, cane toads and foxs not domesticated pets, well excpet for cats they do kill alot of native reptiles and small mammals but only because of irisponsible owners who let them roam around at night.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 30, 2013)

saintanger said:


> if we can have cats, dogs, rabbits, guinea pigs, exotic parrots ect as pets why not hedgehogs?



Because theyre ugly


----------



## saintanger (Jan 30, 2013)

no there not, i reckon they are cute.


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Jan 31, 2013)

saintanger said:


> no there not, i reckon they are cute.



my first time in kiwiland, sitting down to to dinner, looked out the window *** is that? cute as a button


----------

